# Devils Lake Report 9/16



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fisherman continue to report fairly good fishing on Devils Lake. The better 
fishing appears to be a bit shallower than it was earlier when water temps were 
high. When there?s wind, anglers are reporting some good cranking on rocky 
windswept shorelines. Shadraps, salmo's, and jigs with plastic are working the 
best in these areas. Otherwise, anglers are trolling shorelines in the 8-14 ft 
range, slip bobbering the trees, or jigging the bridges. Some of the better 
areas have been the sunken roads in Pelican and the Golden Highway, the trees 
in the Flats near Grahams Island, Doc Hagens, Scooters Point, Bud Point, Ft. 
Totten/Cactus Points, Knudson?s Bay, Five Crows, Foughty?s Point, the Stromme 
Addition area, and the lake's bridges. The best bite at the bridges has been 
in the early morning and evening hours. Pike are being caught along with 
walleyes in these areas and anglers continue to report more larger pike showing 
up. Bass as also being found in little schools scattered throughout the lake. 
Perch fishing remains slow, but anglers working the bridges and trolling are 
reporting to be catching some nice sized perch. However, with low numbers 
overall anglers have not been able to stay on them and catch very many. Good 
Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

